# Do You Groom Your Havanese Standing or Laying Down?



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I am really trying to figure out how to properly groom Millie. She is pretty good at letting me brush and comb her. She doesn't love it when I brush her back legs. I have no idea how to line comb. Right now I just brush her all over and then comb her as good as I can. I usually brush her while she is on my lap facing away from me. She is fine laying on her one side but, when I try to switch her to the other, she has started to growl at me. I don't think she would bite me but she is definitely telling me she doesn't like it. Lately, i've been trying to brush her standing up. I don't feel like I can brush her as thoroughly this way though. Ive watched some videos but the dogs they groom are so well trained so it doesn't help me much. I know what I'm supposed to do but have a hard time doing it. Millie is five months old and her hair is very silky and easy right now but I'm afraid of the blowing coat stage. I want to get the hang of it by then. 
One last question. Could their adult coat be a totally different texture then their puppy coat?
Thanks so much again to you all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I WISH I had been able to insist on Kodi learning to lie down for grooming, but I didn't. He stands in a grooming loop, so I have both hands free, and can get to all parts of him. I CAN groom him without the grooming loop, but it's much easier with.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> I WISH I had been able to insist on Kodi learning to lie down for grooming, but I didn't. He stands in a grooming loop, so I have both hands free, and can get to all parts of him. I CAN groom him without the grooming loop, but it's much easier with.


Maybe I should be more persistent then. I'll try using more treats when I move her onto her side. Is there any way to train her a command so that she will lie on her side by just being asked? She's very smart and learns commands very quickly.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in your boat somewhat. I switched over to a grooming table and comb out Mae while she's standing up which is working for now. She's actually been much better on the table plus it's easier on my back which just makes things more pleasant all the way around. I think at this point keep doing what you're doing maybe start a session and do one side and do another session for the other side? I don't know how they get those dogs to lay down for line combing maybe in time our little girls will settle down and allow us to go that route, or one can hope.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I'm in your boat somewhat. I switched over to a grooming table and comb out Mae while she's standing up which is working for now. She's actually been much better on the table plus it's easier on my back which just makes things more pleasant all the way around. I think at this point keep doing what you're doing maybe start a session and do one side and do another session for the other side? I don't know how they get those dogs to lay down for line combing maybe in time our little girls will settle down and allow us to go that route, or one can hope.


I think it's the opposite. I think the people who insist on their dogs lying down start them with it VERY young.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think it's the opposite. I think the people who insist on their dogs lying down start them with it VERY young.


That's the weird part. I have always brushed Millie on her side. It was only lately that she doesn't like being flipped onto her left side. She usually sleeps on her right side also so maybe she just likes that side better.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I've always done it with her lying on my lap. If i find a rough spot I make sure i give her lots of patting and love so it isn't too painful. I can also do it on the grooming table in a noose but she doesn't like it as well.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I started early with Whimsy on a counter height work area down stairs near the laundry area. I started with short sessions as a puppy with lots of treats and patience. She became so used to it ,,,,we did this every single day. Now, it has become part of her daily routine and she will sit, stand, or lay down. She gets a small treat after we finish. If Millie has a silky puppy coat I'm pretty sure it will be a silky adult coat...at least that was true of Whimsy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is she sore for any reason so that it is uncomfortable when you try to turn her over? I would have her lay on the side she is ok with. Brush and comb that side and then release her and offer a high value treat. Give her a few minutes then pick her up and put her in position to do the other side, brush, comb, release and offer high value treat. This way you can get both sides done without having to turn her over. I have been combing every inch of Leo twice per day everyday since he came to live with me the end of April 2013. When he was little and squirmy, his coat was a puppy coat and didn't NEED that much combing but I did it so that he would learn to accept the grooming that I knew would be needed as an adult. I would play hard with him first so he was tired then put him in my lap and gently hold my open hand on his body saying "lay still". It is really important that you remain completely calm and the puppy will calm too. If your puppy tries to chew your hands, the brush or comb offer an appropriate toy. Leo would generally settle as I lightly massaged and combed him. I did not permit him to get up until we were done. If he was especially cooperative I would offer tiny additional treats. While he was on my lap I would handle his feet, run my finger over his teeth, open his mouth, look in his ears, put my fingers in his ears (I now have to pluck hair from his ears sometimes as they get pretty hairy), touch his rear and abdomen, lift his legs, turn him back and forth in my lap. Leo is now one of those dogs that totally accepts grooming and will remain in the position I ask him to whether in my lap or on the grooming table until he is released. Most dogs can learn to accept grooming and learn to be still while being groomed. You need to decide what you expect and then gently insist. A grooming table with a grooming slip will free your hands but if your dog is wiggling all around your still going to have a hard time getting her groomed. Young children often don't want to take a bath or brush their teeth or sit still for a haircut but they learn to accept these things. Puppies will also learn to accept the grooming you need to do if you groom often so they get to practice, are gentle but firm about what you expect and you reward appropriate behavior with praise and treats. Keep sessions short to start and work up to longer sessions as Millie gets use to being groomed.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

I would rather be lying down than standing, oh you mean Ginger:yo:
She seems to end up in all positions. Back, side, standing and lying flat on all fours. She thinks it's more of a play thing. I don't mind, just as long as I can get to all of her. Sometimes it's on our laps, sometimes on a table and sometimes on the bed.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Sarahdee said:


> I have no idea how to line comb.


line combing is just parting the hair in a line with your comb every inch or so, to section off the hair so you can make sure you get any hidden knots. If your girl is lying on her side, that makes line combing super easy.

In my experience, it's the moving from side to side that dogs find unnerving. Not the actual preferring one side to lie on. Usually, they don't like it because they don't feel safe. I had a boy TT once that didn't like being rolled from side to side abruptly, but he loved a good belly scratch. So, once I was ready to gently and slowly roll him over, I would start by scratching his belly. Then he would automatically flip himself over to his back and I just kept leading him to the other side with the scratching. He basically rolled himself over trying to chase the belly scratch. Not sure if that makes sense. Maybe practice on the floor so she doesn't feel like she's going to roll off the side of the table.

Actually, I'm assuming you are grooming on a table and rolling your dog over. You may not. If not, then the roll over is how you do it. Just pick up their legs and switch them on their backs to the other side. Sometimes distracting them with a nice ear scratch will divert their attention. Dogs can't focus on 2 things at once. They will have to let something go. Hopefully a nice ear massage will do it. Do everything slowly and firm, not jerky or fast. Makes them feel more secure.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Karen Collins said:


> line combing is just parting the hair in a line with your comb every inch or so, to section off the hair so you can make sure you get any hidden knots. If your girl is lying on her side, that makes line combing super easy.
> 
> In my experience, it's the moving from side to side that dogs find unnerving. Not the actual preferring one side to lie on. Usually, they don't like it because they don't feel safe. I had a boy TT once that didn't like being rolled from side to side abruptly, but he loved a good belly scratch. So, once I was ready to gently and slowly roll him over, I would start by scratching his belly. Then he would automatically flip himself over to his back and I just kept leading him to the other side with the scratching. He basically rolled himself over trying to chase the belly scratch. Not sure if that makes sense. Maybe practice on the floor so she doesn't feel like she's going to roll off the side of the table.
> 
> Actually, I'm assuming you are grooming on a table and rolling your dog over. You may not. If not, then the roll over is how you do it. Just pick up their legs and switch them on their backs to the other side. Sometimes distracting them with a nice ear scratch will divert their attention. Dogs can't focus on 2 things at once. They will have to let something go. Hopefully a nice ear massage will do it. Do everything slowly and firm, not jerky or fast. Makes them feel more secure.


That's a great idea! Millie loves her belly scratches! Right now I just brush and comb her on my lap. We are renovating our laundry room so that's where I will groom her eventually. I think you are right. She doesn't prefer a side, she just doesn't like being flipped. I'll try distracting her.
Thanks for all of the tips everyone! This was very helpful!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a new problem. She's doing so much better with being turned over. She actually really likes being brushed and combed but I just found a few little mattes. The first one was on her chest right between her front paws. She really didn't like it when I got it out but she just growled a little and complained when I was working on it. Today I found two. Both on different legs. Here's the problem. She growled at me when my comb got caught and then showed her teeth. I knew that this was a warning sign that if I pushed her she would bite me. What do I do now?


----------

